# Linux compatibility with Mono



## tobiam (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello,

there are a lot of mono applications these days, especially in the gaming area (both server and client). So I wonder whether it is possible to run Mono applications on the Linux Compatibility Layer of FreeBSD.

I think there would need to be some ports for that, or some Linux for mono ports. So I assume this isn't possible yet or did anyone get that working already?

EDIT: Or maybe there is a way to run Mono Applications without needing to worry about the OS?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2017)

tobiam said:


> So I wonder whether it is possible to run Mono applications on the Linux Compatibility Layer of FreeBSD.


Why not run mono natively? lang/mono



> Or maybe there is a way to run Mono Applications without needing to worry about the OS?


That's the idea. Similar to Java, as long as you have a JRE you can run Java applications. Same should be true for Mono. Whether or not this works in practice is another debate but in theory it shouldn't matter what the OS is.


----------



## tobiam (Feb 24, 2017)

The problem here though is that many Mono applications are "bundled", so they are actually specific to a platform. I am currently researching on a way to unbundling/extracting them or some other way to maybe make use of a FreeBSD install of Mono in such a scenario.


----------

